
New hydrogen cellphone battery can power an iPhone for a week - JayInt
http://inhabitat.com/hydrogen-fueled-charger-keeps-smartphones-powered-for-an-entire-week/
======
yakult
Two problems I can see: 1. You'd need a hydrogen source. 2. Exactly how much
vapor does it release? Water vapor next to sensitive electronics, in your
pocket, can be very bad.

~~~
amaterasu
Not to mention hydrogen density/atomic size causes substantial problems for
storage and transport.

~~~
jgamman
but, it would seem, not in this case. iPhone. 1 week. Pain point solved.

------
kmcb
This looks useful for military/industrial applications. It doesn't look
practical for wide-spread consumer applications, any time soon.

------
rem7
Also I assume the recharge is pretty much instantaneous? Just re-fill it with
hydrogen and you get another 7 days... That'd be pretty sweet

------
robgibbons
Heat production and water vapor are not typically desirable properties for
smartphone batteries.

